

Gravity Battery - lukeqsee
http://gravitybattery.info

======
PaulHoule
This is a notorious idea that doesn't work. The size of the weights you need
is huge, and you have to drill deep holes and this all costs money and you're
better off compressing air in a cavity or using lithium batteries or ...

